# Big 3: most technical lift.



## Jin (Mar 9, 2019)

I am pretty clueless but from my limited experience it seems like bench press is the most technically challenging. Or maybe I just feel like that because I suck at it


----------



## Trump (Mar 9, 2019)

You might be onto something there because I find squats the most technical and I suck at them


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 9, 2019)

I have never done them, but some of the Olympic lifts look extremely technical (eg clean and jerk).


----------



## Jin (Mar 9, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I have never done them, but some of the Olympic lifts look extremely technical (eg clean and jerk).



The Olympic lifts are on a different level technique wise.  

My question is limited to squat bench deadlift.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2019)

I think it may depend on yer body type to an extent. I've always been a good presser and as such when I was taught proper bench form it came more naturally to me - meaning I dont have to 'think through' the lift. 

Squats are the one I occasionally catch meself following an iterative process of steps rather than getting into a flow.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 9, 2019)

Dead’s for me. Bench is natural, squats are clicking. I’m ****in up dead’s, I can’t find my form.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 9, 2019)

Jin said:


> The Olympic lifts are on a different level technique wise.
> 
> My question is limited to squat bench deadlift.



My bad. I was half asleep when I read your question.

I have seen more people deadlift incorrectly than I care to count, but that may just be because those who don’t know how to squat do leg press and lunges.  As far as benching goes, I have no idea. I have never felt flat bench in my pecs and therefore haven’t done them in over a decade.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 9, 2019)

Hard for me to say as my shoulder mobility has always kept me from squatting.  I find it's very easy to break good form on a deadlift when the struggle really starts (which is why Im currently injured).  I dont know if Im a gifted bencher or I bench well because I worked at it so hard for so long but like Noble said, benching just feels very natural to me.  Having said that, Im sure Pillar or some other PLer could sit down with me for half an hour and show me some issues with my form.  

I think it all comes down to what you said in the beginning Jin.  The one that you are worst at will always seem the most technically difficult


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2019)

It's pretty individual. I would say the squat probably has more variables, but some lifts seem to click in certain people's heads faster than others. They all deserve careful study and practice though.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 9, 2019)

You don’t see to many people that actually know how to pull sumo. Most do a conventional wide leg deadlift lol. 

Reps are great. But your form isn’t really tested in any lift until you’re under 90%+ load imo.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 10, 2019)

Right now for me the sumo deadlift is the most technically challenging.

Ive pulled conventional my whole life and my new programming incorporates both. Sumo feels very awkward and I find myself overthinking the mechanics of the lift.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 10, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You don’t see to many people that actually know how to pull sumo. Most do a conventional wide leg deadlift lol.
> 
> Reps are great. But your form isn’t really tested in any lift until you’re under 90%+ load imo.


I switched to sumo almost two years ago and still haven’t got it down. Lol. 

And it comes down to the persons leverages for each lift. Some are built for benching some aren’t. Same goes with the other two lifts.


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2019)

I'd measure the level of technical difficulty by which one fails the quickest. I never got suprised by my DL, bench a few times got me but the squats can get me quick. Squats are the one that give me a "WTF just happened?" kind of miss.

What's odd is my squat has always been my strong start in a meet. My form sucks by most traditional standards.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 11, 2019)

Deadlift has always been a fairly "easy" lift for me in that it's the most intuitive mechanically and I've made decent progress on it. Bench has been the most difficult due to a few shoulder dislocations in the past (non-lifting related) - getting my leg drive down, shoulders back, and making progress over the last couple of years has been a grind. Squats suck because I have shitty lower mobility but I still enjoy them.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 11, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Right now for me the sumo deadlift is the most technically challenging.
> 
> Ive pulled conventional my whole life and my new programming incorporates both. Sumo feels very awkward and I find myself overthinking the mechanics of the lift.



just be careful and don't blow your ass cheek out...............................!...lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> just be careful and don't blow your ass cheek out...............................!...lol


Yeah. Save those ass cheeks for me.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 12, 2019)

Jin said:


> Yeah. Save those ass cheeks for me.



Well..just wait til I post my ass pic...your leg weighs more than my whole body!!!:32 (6):


----------



## Seeker (Mar 12, 2019)

1. No matter what your goal is Squats should always be at the core of your training ( squats are the most important thing you can do with your life ~ Joliver ) 
2. Deadlifts will add both strenth  and size to your whole body like no other
3. No matter if you're a bodybuilder or powerlifter or whatever, regular  folk will always ask you how much you bench instead of the other two. 

All 3 have their own technical challenges but I would have to say Squats being the most.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 12, 2019)

Jin said:


> Yeah. Save those ass cheeks for me.



Deal 

10char


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Squats are still my weakest form wise. Swapping from shoulder width to now basically a sumo stance has been a huge adjustment.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 12, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Squats are still my weakest form wise. Swapping from shoulder width to now basically a sumo stance has been a huge adjustment.


I went the other way and suddenly it all kinda came together. My deads are what suck now.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 12, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I went the other way and suddenly it all kinda came together. My deads are what suck now.



You have a solid bench though and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 12, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You have a solid bench though and that's all that really matters.


That’s what I’ve thought for years lol. Who needs a squat when you can bench lol. But I see things a bit differently these days.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I went the other way and suddenly it all kinda came together. My deads are what suck now.



I feel better, personally, after squatting wide. It's improving my hips which in turn, is helping my sumo pull. 

It sucked at first though realizing how weak my hips were.


----------

